
Amazon to Donate $3M for Affordable Housing Near HQ2 - ohjeez
https://www.arlnow.com/2019/06/11/amazon-to-donate-3-million-to-affordable-housing-near-hq2/
======
duxup
Generally with the deals for tax benefits there are often negotiations that
aren't necessarily in the tax break law... but are as much a part of the deal
as any other part that the company giving a tax break makes a donation to some
local affordable housing or similar service.

It's nice, although I can't imagine 3 mil goes very far considering the
impact.

